# Just bought this snow flite and i need help identifying it



## Yee yee john (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never seen one of these older, single stage blowers in operation, let us know how it works.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

the HS50 on the engine tells you it a 5HP engine, this is really only usefull for you as far as engine maintenance is concerned ( which plug, points gap, oil quantity... ) that model number should dig something out as far as the blower itself is concerned, belts, and if anything wear items are concerned.. your local shop might be able to use that info to get a ballpark age, i think this pre-dates model years.. so figuring out what year it is... aint gonna be easy unfortunately..

and umm.. yeah if this thing works.. im with Oneacer.. video of it shooting snow man  i mean.. if its at all possible


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Machine is in very nice condition, sure does not appear to have seen much use.
MTD single stage, 5HP.
Tecumseh engine serial # indicates it was manufactured in the fall of 1975 or 1985, I would guess your machine is a 75/76 model.

I found a photo of a 1978 MTD probably 2 stage on the interweb


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

The engine looks like it is set up 90 degrees from what I am used to seeing. Is that a shaft coming out to the operator's left side (viewed as though you were using the machine)?

I am more used to the pull start being towards the operator, not to the operator's right. Looks like this might be a bit of an odd duck, so to speak.

I fixed up a yellow Snowflite this past summer similar to what Ziggy65 posted. It was a 4 hp, 22", 2-stage though (see below). I'll guess this is about a 1981 model or so. The nice thing I found is that some parts for the 3.5 hp, 4 hp, and 5 hp Tecumseh engines of that vintage do swap over.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I found a cousin to that blower, but no ID yet.






Used Construction, Agricultural Equip., Trucks, Trailers & more


Used equipment for sale: Online auctions of heavy equipment for construction, farm, fleet, transportation, government and other industries.




www.purplewave.com


----------



## Hennmann (1 mo ago)

I got one which is likely the same but obviously older. It is likely 1960's or early 70's vintage. It is indicated as this on the Model and serial number sticker
MTD Model 324-230-004 snow blower


----------



## Hennmann (1 mo ago)

Hennmann said:


> I got one which is likely the same but obviously older. It is likely 1960's or early 70's vintage. It is indicated as this on the Model and serial number sticker
> MTD Model 324-230-004 snow blower


And I just contacted MTD to find out mine which looks similar but has a white panel with a push pull throttle instead of a lever like yours is 1974. My upper panel is white and my engine is a 5 HP Tecumseh. The drive belt on mine just snapped and after figuring out it is a 3/8 3L320, MTD emailed me a user manual indicating it is a 954-0205 belt that measures 3/8x31.68 inches so with a little luck a 3L320 should work🙏
A 3L310 was as tight as a fiddle string without the clutch engaged and 3L330 with clutch engaged was as loose as a proper belt with clutch disengaged. I'm surprised they still have the belt and the scraper bar I had to purchase a newer and modify it to fit.


----------

